# Quarts and Pints



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The tray vs bucket thread got me thinking. How many of you guys use quarts or pints? When doing a room do you get two gallons or a gallon and a quart? 

Would cutting in with a 4" brush be faster than with a 1"?

The paint stores sell all different size roller covers. Why? 

To save some money I think buying quarts, cutting in with a 4" brush and rolling out of a cut pot with a 4" screen and 4" hot dog roller might be the best way to paint a room. 

Thought?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Never owned bought a pint and I get free quarts. So I would never buy a quart


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF? 

I buy quarts when buying front door matches, I buy pints of stain when I just need that amount. 

I get turned off on the value they place on a quart versus the cost of a gallon. 

I was taught with a 4" brush but have stopped using them other than on an exterior years ago. 

Post your results on youtube of your new process.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So I would never buy a quart


Nice. You could just order quarts and really rake in the dough!!!! Thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No prob.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

This thread is so ridiculous that it deserves participation. I think a larger cut brush can save time in theory - but I just see guys cut wider bands, and then still roll as close to the ceiling as possible. Which negates the reason to use a wider cut brush. If you are going to use an 18" frame that can't get anywhere close to an edge such a door frame or corners - then using a big cut brush is necessary. God forbid the lady of the house starts inspecting for 'stipple' close to these edges.

Smaller 3" and 4" rollers have their use for rolling on enamel paint on trim and then 'tipping' with a brush. 

I will always calculate wall space and get a gallon and a quart if I feel comfortable with it. Obviously if a room is going to take a gallon and a half - and 2 quarts costs the same as a gallon - then you might as well just get two gallons. 

Another neat trick with getting a gallon and a quart and 3" roller sleeves. If you run out of paint and you are using a 9" or an 18" roller, especially the latter. You can take the sleeve off the frame stand it upright in the recently emptied gallon of paint - and then use a 5-1 tool to sqeegee all the paint out of it. Then get your 4" screen and roll in your 3" roller into the paint - and you can squeeze out a few more SF and usually finish the job without going back for more paint. 

How's that for ridiculous, Chris?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> This thread is so ridiculous that it deserves participation. I think a larger cut brush can save time in theory - but I just see guys cut wider bands, and then still roll as close to the ceiling as possible. Which negates the reason to use a wider cut brush. If you are going to use an 18" frame that can't get anywhere close to an edge such a door frame or corners - then using a big cut brush is necessary. God forbid the lady of the house starts inspecting for 'stipple' close to these edges.
> 
> Smaller 3" and 4" rollers have their use for rolling on enamel paint on trim and then 'tipping' with a brush.
> 
> ...


Do you have a speadsheet with the difference in profit between two gallons and a gallon and a quart? I think these numbers could be HUGE!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I take it you use the tray. :lol:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL - Chris, you kill me. Obviously if you are getting your 30-50k Interior repaints in Newton, the extra cost in materials saves your company in 'downtime' from running out of materials. For those of us in the 'trenches' still competing for 1-bedroom repaints with other contractors giving 1993 pricing - saving a few bucks becomes a necessity.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you have a speadsheet with the difference in profit between two gallons and a gallon and a quart? I think these numbers could be HUGE!


:laughing:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I take it you use the tray. :lol:


Would a quart and a gallon be faster to move around in a 5'er than two gallons?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> LOL - Chris, you kill me. Obviously if you are getting your 30-50k Interior repaints in Newton, the extra cost in materials saves your company in 'downtime' from running out of materials. For those of us in the 'trenches' still competing for 1-bedroom repaints with other contractors giving 1993 pricing - saving a few bucks becomes a necessity.


please read again >>>>>> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-painters-complain-when-paint-goes-up-9814/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a lowball hack, so I buy a quart of paint and a gallon of water.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Would a quart and a gallon be faster to move around in a 5'er than two gallons?


If this is in reference to the tray thread. It had nothing to do with being profitable or not. It was on what one preferred. Not a big deal.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> please read again >>>>>> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-painters-complain-when-paint-goes-up-9814/


Chris, when I say the same things - you go off on a tangent as well about saving money. 

the reason why painters complain is because they don't charge enough money to do the work. And if you are willing to bend over in pricing in order to 'buy' a job, you'll do anything to save a few bucks. That's why guys get quarts.

But even when I have made great money in painting - I'll still buy quarts because of that New England Yankee cheapness that's in me.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If this is in reference to the tray thread. It had nothing to do with being profitable or not. It was on what one preferred. Not a big deal.


When you read your Blackberry screen not every post is talking directly to you Gabe. There is more than one person in the room.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you did reference the tray thread.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Well you did reference the tray thread.


It just got me thinking about threads in general. Sorry for leading you on.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, N8 gonna get pizzed. he gets kind jealous


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice. You could just order quarts and really rake in the dough!!!! Thanks!


Ya know, you joke.....a few years ago one manufacturer had a base change, so they sold off all their inventory for pennies on the dollar. We bought every single can they had. We had a PALLET of exterior flat in "olive base" in quarts. Shook them, dumped em in 5's, sold them cheap.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I price a room as if it were 2 gallons (the borderline 1 gallon rooms), and pick up a quart if the first coat goes below the half gallon mark, then box it in for the 2nd coat. I hate leaving clients with 9/10ths a second gallon, especially when there is multiple colours/rooms. They will likely never use it and have to find storage for a whole gallon. I bought these little cans (pint?) for touch up when needed. I can write the code on them and put my Logo on the lid.

I just bought 3 gallons of Aura Bath and Spa and only used 2 last week - it was an out of town project. What I thought I saved in labour to pick up the 3rd gallon I lost in product - hope my wife likes it in our new house! Aura retails at $68 a gallon plus 15% tax here....look what I am saving us!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> They will likely never use it and have to find storage for a whole gallon. I bought these little cans (pint?) for touch up when needed. I can write the code on them and put my Logo on the lid.


Fantastic idea :thumbsup: I sell empty pint cans, and I cant believe how many guys dont take advantage of this. Make a decent looking label, with your company info, the product info, colors etc...and the room it belongs to. The customer will appreciate it, and use it. It can save on callbacks for touch ups, and get you more work down the road. I couldnt even tell you the amount of painted over lids, with dried up paint in the can, that homeowners bring in to have more paint made. I ask them who was their painter, and they have no idea. They did know to come to me for more....why?.....because my sticker is on the can with my company name, address, and phone number. :yes:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Fantastic idea :thumbsup: I sell empty pint cans, and I cant believe how many guys dont take advantage of this. Make a decent looking label, with your company info, the product info, colors etc...and the room it belongs to. The customer will appreciate it, and use it. It can save on callbacks for touch ups, and get you more work down the road. I couldnt even tell you the amount of painted over lids, with dried up paint in the can, that homeowners bring in to have more paint made. I ask them who was their painter, and they have no idea. They did know to come to me for more....why?.....because my sticker is on the can with my company name, address, and phone number. :yes:


What could be an even better idea is that when you mix the color for us, you print out an extra lable for us, with our info and the color info on it. I'd pay extra for that. (yes, you can include your info and write it off as advertising)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> What could be an even better idea is that when you mix the color for us, you print out an extra lable for us, with our info and the color info on it. I'd pay extra for that. (yes, you can include your info and write it off as advertising)


I love that idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> What could be an even better idea is that when you mix the color for us, you print out an extra lable for us, with our info and the color info on it. I'd pay extra for that. (yes, you can include your info and write it off as advertising)


The problem is, not enough space. The label makers are tied into our color program, that can only be manipulated slightly. I can usually fit the company name, thats about it. I wouldnt have a problem doing it otherwise.

I would make a standard label with company name and phone number, then leave space for color, finish etc.. Pour off leftovers into a pint can, slap your label on it. That way the H.O's dont have a nearly empty can that will just dry out, or a nearly full gallon. Leave the pint/s and a couple foam brushes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My local PPG prints our name on the label as well as the color code.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> My local PPG prints our name on the label as well as the color code.


Yeah, the name isnt the problem. Phone number is very helpful too. Maybe we just need bigger labels :yes: Besides, half the time you guys whack the label with paint anyways. A new, clean, properly sealed, labeled, touch up can is the way to go IMO. The little things like that can leave a good impression long after you're gone.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah, the name isnt the problem. Phone number is very helpful too. Maybe we just need bigger labels :yes:


Yeah I will have to ask Joe about the number. They do not put our # on there either, only theirs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I will have to ask Joe about the number. They do not put our # on there either, only theirs.


Probably just not enough room, only a certain number of lines and characters will fit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Probably just not enough room, only a certain number of lines and characters will fit.


Well bump your number for the contractors. :laughing: While your at it give the paint to him at cost, to show your loyalty to the trade. :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Well bump your number for the contractors. :laughing: While your at it give the paint to him at cost, to show your loyalty to the trade. :jester:


:whistling2: Quarter to six and works already hittin the Hooch :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I only use quarts and find great pleasure in it, I don't find it funny when people make fun of that.Chris you are out of line.


----------

